# Applied at a Distribution Center with experience but a rough work history recently, should I be worried?



## saunadad (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey y’all, on Monday I applied for a position at a DC close to me. I have about 10 months total of warehouse experience, including having operated Reach Trucks and Cherry Pickers previously.

I’ve had to job hop a little bit this year due to my living situation changing, and my most recent job there was pretty much a building-wide walkout over safety concerns. Basically I’ve had to leave two jobs this year within two months of starting.

Are they going to scrutinize this really strongly or should I be fine? The application didn’t ask why I left these jobs so it might look like I have a habit of being flaky but I really don’t. And how long should I wait to hear back before accepting another job?


----------



## Luck (Sep 1, 2021)

saunadad said:


> Hey y’all, on Monday I applied for a position at a DC close to me. I have about 10 months total of warehouse experience, including having operated Reach Trucks and Cherry Pickers previously.
> 
> I’ve had to job hop a little bit this year due to my living situation changing, and my most recent job there was pretty much a building-wide walkout over safety concerns. Basically I’ve had to leave two jobs this year within two months of starting.
> 
> Are they going to scrutinize this really strongly or should I be fine? The application didn’t ask why I left these jobs so it might look like I have a habit of being flaky but I really don’t. And how long should I wait to hear back before accepting another job?


No they litteraly don't care about your previous work history. Including past experience either. 
You won't be able to operate the equipment until Target decides to train you and you get Target certified. 

All corporate cares about right now is shoveling in bodies. 
Only two questions matter during hiring process:
1. Does he have a pulse? 
2. Is he breathing? 
Check off both of those ✔  and you are in. 
Welcome aboard.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> No they litteraly don't care about your previous work history. Including past experience either.
> You won't be able to operate the equipment until Target decides to train you and you get Target certified.
> 
> All corporate cares about right now is shoveling in bodies.
> ...


I think they are down to an either or stance on those questions now. Feels like our recent hires make up about a 1/3 of our workforce.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 1, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> I think they are down to an either or stance on those questions now. Feels like our recent hires make up about a 1/3 of our workforce.




Yep.  Were all doing less and less so the new hires have equipment and something to do.  More and more incorrect\non labeled pallets of items having to be dropped down from the mezzanine.  FPS are getting labeled wrong so taken to depal and depal is still throwing all the boxes even though they have no conveyable labels on them.  Breakpack zones are getting taken to the cage throw line and getting thrown instead of taken to packing. Of course many labels on the least conveyable side.  Conveyable Flow labeled items getting instantly reinstated to hand puts. OM's freaking out about the total amount of puts the system says we have aging but not a single one can be found anywhere but they keep adding more people to do these puts which means another person with nothing to do.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 2, 2021)

Nope. You’ll get the same opportunity here to work a month or two and then bail, just like all the other new hires.  But at least Target will reward you with a sign on bonus for wasting everyone’s time.  Retention here is atrocious, and embarrassing to let people know where you work.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 2, 2021)

saunadad said:


> And how long should I wait to hear back before accepting another job?




You'll probably get an email instantly saying you have orientation in the morning then start working the day after orientation.


----------



## saunadad (Sep 6, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> You'll probably get an email instantly saying you have orientation in the morning then start working the day after orientation.


This is why I’m a little concerned. It’s been a week and I haven’t heard anything, when everything I’ve read said I should expect something within a day or two.


----------



## brizzality (Sep 6, 2021)

saunadad said:


> This is why I’m a little concerned. It’s been a week and I haven’t heard anything, when everything I’ve read said I should expect something within a day or two.


the churn will have to slow eventually, we are finishing our pick plan halfway through the shift and most leave early. We have had people stay longer here recently but we will see if they all ramp up, lot starting slower than usual with no experience but they have been showing up.  And that’s probably 1 in 3 vs the 1 in 4 staying. Not great but better!


----------

